# repair direct and indirect inguinal hernia repair w/mesh



## efuhrmann (Sep 6, 2012)

A couple questions:  Documentation states the patient had a prior right inguinal herniorrhaphy.  So these repairs are recurrent even though not in the same exact location?  Since the repairs are done from the same incision is one bundled into the other?  I came up with 49521 with 550.91.  PLEASE, someone reply with an opinion.  Thanks and happy Friday eve!!


----------



## syllingk (Sep 7, 2012)

If the patient had a prior inguinal hernia repaired on the same side then it is recurrent if the now hernia is on that same side.
Repairs done through the same incision. I am not sure what you mean by that statement. 
The inguinal repair includes mesh. 
Your codes don't match the cpt 49521 is for an incarcerated hernia but your dx of 550.91
says it is not incarcerated.


----------



## efuhrmann (Sep 8, 2012)

the physician repaired two hernias(one direct and one indirect) during the same operative session.  Both were inguinal and non-reducible.  Do I code one or both?  You are correct-the diag code I chose was wrong.  Thanks.


----------



## syllingk (Sep 10, 2012)

If we are talking about only one side then you would only report the single repair code since it is the same anatomical site.


----------

